# Van Hove



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

thus anybody fly van hove (olieman blood) or van hove cross houbens.... any input would be nice one of my buddies lending some of his key breeders of van hove....


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks..... i have a few my self from my friend i bougth one of his old cock from heritage loft and a top gun van hove female from cbs line and a few crosses from muelmans,ludo classens,houbens,old line hofkens. this is my first year using them in two months i flown their babies to 50 miles before i locked them up for molting they turn out to be pretty good...


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

i myself have van de polle hofkens as well as others. I have the geeoleger lines and the bange couple, as well as some janssen cross with oude mercx and 019 and kees bousas stuff.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

bloodlines_365 said:


> thanks..... i have a few my self from my friend i bougth one of his old cock from heritage loft and a top gun van hove female from cbs line and a few crosses from muelmans,ludo classens,houbens,old line hofkens. this is my first year using them in two months i flown their babies to 50 miles before i locked them up for molting they turn out to be pretty good...



I fly some of bill's (heritage lofts) birds from here and have a extremely nice van hove hen from him. I am friends with him he lives about 10 miles from me.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

ProPigeon Loft said:


> The "Van Hove" stock I have are from other fanciers who breed from his stock. I plan on getting in contact with Bill in the near future to see if I can purchase a few hens to Bull out to my Grandson of 1739...
> 
> Do you fly in the same club as Bill?



I flew in the same club as bill until this year and he was kicked out of our club. Not by a vote from me I must say. He is a very good flyer and has good birds (I was happy to beat him a couple times last year). He flies in a neighboring club and for the most part all is well. 

Funny you should say your grandchild off the 1739 cause my hen is a grandchild of the 1739. She is a awelsome breeder and produced alot of winners in my friends loft. He got cancer and I bought her at the auction he sold all his birds at. I have a auction bird off this hen this year that is just beautiful. I was just thinking today about putting my hen with anouther cock I got to breed some stock off them.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

1739 as well showing up on my birds peds. amazing... thus anybody of you guys know MIKE HORNER i think he own this bird before AU 03 DEF 958 but straigth from heritage loft cause of the heritage contact band...


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I know mike and he probably got birds from bill. I think bill had a bunch of birds imported right from Van Hove years ago.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah i know....( i hate to ask you this) is there anyway you can ask him what this bird did for him...


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

What bird the 958? I will ask him when I see him and that might be a few months but I will get back to you.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah....thanks alot!!!!


----------

